
Apple's new parental control: Daily Stormer is in, sex-ed is out - okket
https://boingboing.net/2018/10/19/daily-stormer-for-kids.html
======
otriv
I don't really see an issue here. The Daily Stormer is just a political site,
should political sites really be banned for having wrong think? Sex related
topics on the other hand tends not to have any intellectual use for people
below 12.

I'd rather find my son reading The Daily Stormer than sex ed when he is 10.

